# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  برد آردوینویم را نرم افزار پورت نمیکنه !:(

## danial pepsi

سلام ..

دوستان برد من امروز یه مشکلی پیدا کرده وقتی میزنمش به لپتابم اول این که پورتش شناسایی نمیشه ولی led خای on , L روشن میشن ولی رفته رفته کم رنگ تر میشن و یه قطعه ی کوچیک هم که کنار پورت اتصال به کامپیوتر برد هس 5*5 روش نوشته شده هم فوری داغ میکنه!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 در ضمن بردم مگا2560 هس!

من هرچی گشتم به جوابی نرسیدم لطفا راهنماییم کنین....


البته من آخرین بار که ازش استفاده کردم ازش برنامم کامل روش آپلود شد و اجرا شد. 
دفعه بعد هم به همون طریق وصلش کردم به لپتاب ...

یه سوا:*اگه موقع اتصالش به لپتاب , تو اون لحظه لپتابم به شارژ وصل بوده باشه میتونه تاثیری داشته باشه و موجب سوختن میکرو بشه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shahab0nline

سلام

وصل بودن شارژر که مشکلی نداره 
چون شارژر هم که متصل باشه ولتاژی که به پورت USB میرسه همان مقدار ثابت است

اگر کابل دیگه ای دارید باهاش تست کنید
چون در اینجور مواقع خیلی پیش میاد که مشکل از کابل باشه

----------

